# Bombenstimmung :-)

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wie man in den letzten Tagen ja gehört hat, haben diverse Notebooks von Dell ein Problem mit den Akkus (sofern diese von SONY stammen).

Wer nicht warten will bis Dell ihn angeschrieben hat, kann unter folgender Website

https://www.dellbatteryprogram.com/Default.aspx?LN=de-DE

prüfen ob sein Akku dabei ist (Haupt + Zusatzakku!!)

Und wer wissen will was denn so schlimmes passieren kann...

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=32550

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa (der sein Gentoo ungern ein raub der Flammen werden lassen möchte)

----------

## hoschi

Wie beruhigend "Sony", die stellen ja auch fuer sonst niemand Akkus her  :Surprised: 

----------

## amne

Der Akku explodiert nur wenn das Sony-Rootkit erkennt, dass raubmordkopierte Musik auf dem Rechner ist...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

HarHar, rofl ..... sorry.

----------

## Fauli

Hoffentlich explodiert der Akku nicht, während man das Notebook auf einem Flug in die USA in seinem Handgepäck hat. Dann darf man für die nächsten Jahre die Innenarchitektur von Camp Delta studieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

vorrausgesetzt du überlebst die explosion  :Wink:  oder den eventuell darauf folgende flugzeug absturtz

----------

## chrism

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Hoffentlich explodiert der Akku nicht, während man das Notebook auf einem Flug in die USA in seinem Handgepäck hat. Dann darf man für die nächsten Jahre die Innenarchitektur von Camp Delta studieren. 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Rene-dev

apple ibooks und powerbook sind auch betroffen.

laut einem pressesprecher von sony allerdings keine vaio notebooks  :Shocked: 

----------

## xraver

Bei 2 VAIO Notebook in meiner Umgebung würde es mich schon interessieren ob eines der Geräte vieleicht ein Bomben-Akku besitzt. Weiss jemand wie ich das checken könnte? Hab ja von Dell Geräten gehört die Sony Akkus besitzen. Aber wie sieht es mit den Sony Geräten aus - oder schweigt Sony um ihre Geräte zu schützen.

Wieviel Sony-Notebook-User gibt es eigentlich in diesen Forum?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Rene-dev wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> laut einem pressesprecher von sony allerdings keine vaio notebooks 

 

Hast du das gelesen?

----------

## xraver

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Rene-dev wrote:*   [...]
> 
> laut einem pressesprecher von sony allerdings keine vaio notebooks  
> 
> Hast du das gelesen?

 

Ja, jetzt schon. Aber Pressesprecher halt - soll ich mich jetzt sicher fühlen?!

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Weiss jemand wie ich das checken könnte?

 

Auf dem Akku steht ein Zahlencode drauf. Im Internet gibt es mittlerweile eine Seite von Sony, wo man den Zahlencode auf seinem Akku eingeben kann und dann wird angezeigt ob es sich bei dem Akku um ein defektes Modell handelt.

Ich weiß leider die Addresse nicht aber vieleicht hilft dir ja Google weiter.

----------

## Rene-dev

toll...

die apple seite wo mann die seriennummer prüfen kann ist buggy und sagt meine serienummer wäre ungültig.

dann ruft mich gestern ein freund an der mit mir das gleiche ibook am gleichen tag im gleichen laden gekauft hat, und sagt laut hotline währen unsere akkus betroffen.

komischerweise bleibt der akku im betrieb völlig kalt, der get dann scheinbar plotzlich hoch...

da lob ich mir doch meinen alten thinkpad  :Very Happy: 

rene

----------

## think4urs11

 *Rene-dev wrote:*   

> da lob ich mir doch meinen alten thinkpad  

 

wirklich besser waren die aber auch nicht  immer  :Wink: 

----------

## Rene-dev

das waren "nur" eine halbe milionen, und netzteile können nicht so einfach explodieren, und wenn dann nicht auf meinem schoß.

du glaubst nicht wie heiß das netzteil von meinem ibook wird, ich könnte wetten die werden als nächstes zurückgerufen.

das hat sich sogar schonmal abgeschatet.

und mein ibook hatte auch diesen serienfehler mit dem kaputtem displaykabel.

der winkel mit dem die display beleuchtung an war stieg im zeitraum von einem halben jahr immer weiter.

bei fast 150° war das arbeiten unmöglich.

apple hat 2 wochen gebraucht um das zu reparieren.

microsoft sollte mal windows zurückrufen   :Very Happy: 

rene

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Weiss jemand wie ich das checken könnte? 
> 
> Auf dem Akku steht ein Zahlencode drauf. Im Internet gibt es mittlerweile eine Seite von Sony, wo man den Zahlencode auf seinem Akku eingeben kann und dann wird angezeigt ob es sich bei dem Akku um ein defektes Modell handelt.
> 
> Ich weiß leider die Addresse nicht aber vieleicht hilft dir ja Google weiter.

 

Klingt gut - aber die Site hab ich noch net gefunden. Google ist son Scheiss mittlerweile geworden. Wenn man nicht irgentwelche speziellen *hack*suchbegriffe eingibt - landet man nur vor einer Flut von Shops die einen alle ein Akku andrehen wollen. Genauso siht es mit anderen Suchbegriffen aus. Google - ihr seid so scheisse - macht mal ne Page in dem Shops extra gelistet werden. Kotzt ein ja echt an. Sorry - ich weiss - gehört nicht hier her.

update;

Hab mal beim Support nachgefragt - doch da bekam ich diese Mail:

```

wir bedanken uns für Ihre Anfrage. Diese wurde bei uns unter der Vorgangsnummer XXXXXXXXX registriert.

Bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an den VAIO Kundenservice. Hierzu stehen Ihnen folgende Wege zur Verfügung.

Tel.: 01 80 / 577 67 76 (0,12 EUR pro Minute / Stand Januar 2006)

Ansprechzeit: Montag bis Freitag 8:00 - 18:00 Uhr

oder

http://www.VAIO-Link.com

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen

SONY DEUTSCHLAND GMBH

Ihr

Customer Information Center

```

Toll - hat mir echt weiter geholfen. Saftladen - und wen ich beim teuren Support anrufe kommt bestimmt das gleiche bei raus.

----------

